# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تعداد داوطلبان کنکور97 به تفکیک رشته مشخص شد...

## lover sick



----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

اوووووووووووووووووووووو تجربیارو چقد زیادن

----------


## Sina Nmt

عه پس می گفتن تجربیا بالا 710 هزار نفرن :/

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_80% سیاهی لشکرن_

----------


## amirhossein78

هر چقدر بیشتر بهتر رقابت هیجان انگیز تر  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

خدایااااااااااااااا چه بلایی سر ریاضی اومده 140هزارتا :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  کم کم باید با کنکور هنر رقابت کنه

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

دخترام از بی شوهری میان کنکور میدن شاید تو دانشگاه ی بدبختی پیدا بشه 600 هزار نفر :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

منطقه سه ک کیفیت داوطلبا تکون  نمیخوره.ازبس همه ضعیفند...1 خیلی مکشل ایجاد میشه...

----------


## ali.sn

> _80% سیاهی لشکرن_


در عوض اون ٢٠درصد ديگه خيلي خوب ميخونن،دست كم نگيريد

----------


## shirepesar

> منطقه سه ک کیفیت داوطلبا تکون  نمیخوره.ازبس همه ضعیفند...1 خیلی مکشل ایجاد میشه...


منطقه 2 چی؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> 


چــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــی همه دکتر
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Serat

بالای یه میلیون نفر میشه در مجموع
خوبه خداروشکر تعداد داوطلبای ریاضی کمه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​داداش بدترین منطقه برای کنکور 1هستش...البته کسی بخواد حقشو بگیره میگیره ها...درکل گفتم...منطقه دو خب پذیرشش بیشتره اما کیفیت بالاس واقعا...شما بارتبه 900منطقه دو توتجربی زیر300میشی تومنطقه سه...من کارنامه رتبه 1027منطقه دو رو دیدم تومنطقه سه شده بود 291 و 268زیرگوره یک...


> منطقه 2 چی؟

----------


## mehrab98

میگفتن ک ۶۸۰ هزار نفره این ک ۶۴۰ هزار نفره... نسبت به پارسال فک کنم ۶۰ هزار نفر زیاد شده. یبارم گفتم بازم میگم ازین تعداد دو هزار نفرم درسخون و قوی باشن میتونن رشته و دانشگاهتونو تغییر بدن راحت. این برای استرس دادن نیست فقط برای اینکه خیلی قوی از مدت باقی مونده استفاده کنید و خواهشا عیدو از دست ندید که بهترین زمان برای جلو زدنه... تو راه کنکوری ک اکثر بچه ها از تابستون شروع کردن کسی موفقه که مدت باقی موندشو به بهترین شکل استفاده کنه.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrab98


میگفتن ک ۶۸۰ هزار نفره این ک ۶۴۰ هزار نفره... نسبت به پارسال فک کنم ۶۰ هزار نفر زیاد شده. یبارم گفتم بازم میگم ازین تعداد دو هزار نفرم درسخون و قوی باشن میتونن رشته و دانشگاهتونو تغییر بدن راحت. این برای استرس دادن نیست فقط برای اینکه خیلی قوی از مدت باقی مونده استفاده کنید و خواهشا عیدو از دست ندید که بهترین زمان برای جلو زدنه... تو راه کنکوری ک اکثر بچه ها از تابستون شروع کردن کسی موفقه که مدت باقی موندشو به بهترین شکل استفاده کنه.


شروع قوی مهم نیست 
پایان قوی مهمه_

----------


## Alir3zaa

> بالای یه میلیون نفر میشه در مجموع
> خوبه خداروشکر تعداد داوطلبای ریاضی کمه


به نظر من بد شد
الآن یا سوالات را خیلی سخت میدن
یا خیلی آسون میدن که ملت الکی مثلا هجوم بیارن ریاضی (که احتمالش بیشتره)
اونوقت رقابت خیلی شدید تر میشه و برای رشته های خوب باید درصدهای بالایی زد

----------


## Alirh

> به نظر من بد شد
> الآن یا سوالات را خیلی سخت میدن
> یا خیلی آسون میدن که ملت الکی مثلا هجوم بیارن ریاضی (که احتمالش بیشتره)
> اونوقت رقابت خیلی شدید تر میشه و برای رشته های خوب باید درصدهای بالایی زد


توجیه ات کاملا اشتباه و تاحدی زیاد خنده داره
یعنی ما منتظر میمونیم با توجه به سطح سوالای کنکور تصمیم بگیریم بریم تجربی یا ریاضی؟؟
دلیل هجوم به تجربی برخلاف ریاضی داشتن بازار کاره
و هیچ ربطی به سختی و اسونی نداره

----------


## Alir3zaa

> توجیه ات کاملا اشتباه و تاحدی زیاد خنده داره
> یعنی ما منتظر میمونیم با توجه به سطح سوالای کنکور تصمیم بگیریم بریم تجربی یا ریاضی؟؟
> دلیل هجوم به تجربی برخلاف ریاضی داشتن بازار کاره
> و هیچ ربطی به سختی و اسونی نداره


پارسال هم سوالات کنکور ریاضی از ۹۵ به نسبت آسونتر بود
درسته که آسونی سوالات  ملاک اصلی نیست ولی در تصمیم یک عده موثره ؛ کم نیستن کسانی که بعد از ۵یا۶ سال پشت کنکور تجربی موندن خسته میشن و میان ریاضی و آسون بودن سوالات هم بیشتر تشویقشون میکنه

----------


## Churchill

حدود 70 80 هزار نفر اصلا نمیان سر جلسه اینو الان میگم تا کنکور نگاه کنین ببینین چقدر میشه
منطقه سه که ما باشیم یجورایی تنبل خونه شاه عباس هستش و گمون نکنم نسبت به پارسال تغییر چندانی داشته باشه
این آمار 642000 نفر بشه 6 میلیون و خورده ای هم همین درصد هاست بدون شک.همتون  تجربه حضور تو مدرسه و سر کلاس رو داشتین و میدونین که  عده زیادی ادای خوندن در میارن و جوری میرن ثبت نام کنکور که خدایی نکرده میخوان مجاز بشن

----------


## zahraaa.k19

هنر و تجربی فاصله شون زمین تا اسمونه
تو این مملکت همه میخوان دکدر شن خداااا :Yahoo (13):  کسایی هم ک خودشون نمیخوان بقیه میخوان بزور دکدرشون کنن
من باید جزو اون 12 هزار نفر  هنر بودم  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## koohyar

> فایل پیوست 78596





> ​داداش بدترین منطقه برای کنکور 1هستش...البته کسی بخواد حقشو بگیره میگیره ها...درکل گفتم...منطقه دو خب پذیرشش بیشتره اما کیفیت بالاس واقعا...شما بارتبه 900منطقه دو توتجربی زیر300میشی تومنطقه سه...من کارنامه رتبه 1027منطقه دو رو دیدم تومنطقه سه شده بود 291 و 268زیرگوره یک...


تعداد افراد هر منطقه کی مشخص میشه؟

----------


## mina_77

تجربیا متولدین 75 تا 79 :Yahoo (4): 

خدایا شکرت حداقل من بینشونم زیاد تابلو نیستم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina_77

> تعداد افراد هر منطقه کی مشخص میشه؟


after exam

----------


## phzed

642228 هزار تا؟؟؟؟؟؟
چه همه سیاهی لشکر داریم امسال
البته حساب اون 30 40 هزار تا که واقعا مردونه میخونن جداست

----------


## saj8jad

از این 642.228 نفر باید 75 تا 80 هزار نفرش رو کم کرد چون اصلا سر جلسه حاضر نمیشن (!)
در نتیجه یه چیزی حدود 565.000 تا 570.000 نفر در آزمون حاضر میشن
از این تعداد طبق آمار هر ساله چیزی حدود 300.000 تا 320.000 نفر میانگین درصدهای عمومی و اختصاصیشون چیزی بین 10- تا 10+ هستش فلذا این عزیزان هم کلا در رقابت اصلی به حساب نمیان 
خب تا اینجای کار موندن 270.000 هزار نفر در صحنه رزم  :Yahoo (4): 
از این تعداد باز طبق آمار هر ساله چیزی حدود 250.000 نفر میانگین درصدهای عمومی و اختصاصیشون حدودا چیزی بین 30+ تا 45+ هستش فلذا تفسیرش با خودتون (!)  :Yahoo (4): 
خب باقی مانده ما میشه ناقابل 30.000 نفر که باز ماهیت و رقابت اصلی بین 15.000 نفرشون هستش
امید است با این تحلیل کارشناسانه (!) رستگار شوید (!)  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن : با جو سازی های یه عده معلوم الحالِ معلوم المنافع (!)  :Yahoo (110):  خودم فکر میکردم جمعیت بالای 700 هزار میشه واقعا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*تعداد داوطلبان رشته ریاضی سهمیه 5% ایثارگران چقدره؟*

----------


## Matrix M

زبان چند نفرن کلا؟ این آماری که اینجاست فکر کنم فقط افرادیه که تو کنکور دیگه ای به جز زبان ثبت نام نکردن.

----------


## Serat

> از این 642.228 نفر باید 75 تا 80 هزار نفرش رو کم کرد چون اصلا سر جلسه حاضر نمیشن (!)
> در نتیجه یه چیزی حدود 565.000 تا 570.000 نفر در آزمون حاضر میشن
> از این تعداد طبق آمار هر ساله چیزی حدود 300.000 تا 320.000 نفر میانگین درصدهای عمومی و اختصاصیشون چیزی بین 10- تا 10+ هستش فلذا این عزیزان هم کلا در رقابت اصلی به حساب نمیان 
> خب تا اینجای کار موندن 270.000 هزار نفر در صحنه رزم 
> از این تعداد باز طبق آمار هر ساله چیزی حدود 250.000 نفر میانگین درصدهای عمومی و اختصاصیشون حدودا چیزی بین 30+ تا 45+ هستش فلذا تفسیرش با خودتون (!) 
> خب باقی مانده ما میشه ناقابل 30.000 نفر که باز ماهیت و رقابت اصلی بین 15.000 نفرشون هستش
> امید است با این تحلیل کارشناسانه (!) رستگار شوید (!) 
> 
> پ.ن : با جو سازی های یه عده معلوم الحالِ معلوم المنافع (!)  خودم فکر میکردم جمعیت بالای 700 هزار میشه واقعا


کارشناس عزیز میشه کنکور ریاضی رو هم یه تحلیلی بفرمائید ماهم به فیض ببریم  :Yahoo (4): 
و اینکه بفرمائید که جام جهانی امسال چقدر میتونه در کنکور تاثیر بزاره خخخ  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> کارشناس عزیز میشه کنکور ریاضی رو هم یه تحلیلی بفرمائید ماهم به فیض ببریم 
> و اینکه بفرمائید که جام جهانی امسال چقدر میتونه در کنکور تاثیر بزاره خخخ


با سلام

کلیات امر برای سایرین قابل تعمیم است
این مورد رو باید کارشناسان خبره و کاربلدی مثل شما تحلیل و تفسیر بفرمایند 

با احترام

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوست گلم ایشون باحرفاشون سعی کردن ب بقیه روحیه واگاهی بدن..نمیدونم شماچندبارکنکور دادی انشاا بیشتراز ی بار نداده باشی وحتی پشت کنکورنباشی...اما ایشون کاملا درست میگن...من دوستی دارم از93پشت کنکوره تازه 96شد 10هزار اصلا نمیخونه...این یعنی شمالانم دست بجنبانی عمومی بالا تخصصی معقول بزنی هیچی نشی عوضش پشت کنکوری موفق خواهی بود..ن کسی ک بهش بگند توپارسال شدی 20هزار 30هزار پس نمون برو....بخدا قصد توهین ندارم ولی هیچوقت کسیو تمسخر نکن...سرت میاد


> کارشناس عزیز میشه کنکور ریاضی رو هم یه تحلیلی بفرمائید ماهم به فیض ببریم 
> و اینکه بفرمائید که جام جهانی امسال چقدر میتونه در کنکور تاثیر بزاره خخخ

----------


## hamed_habibi

خود دکترخدایی اون روز مصاحبه کرد گفت این افزایش تاثیری نخواهد داشت طبق تجربه بنده...درمورد سطح سوالاتم گفتن عین 96خواهد بود...کنکوری روتین :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Serat

> با سلام
> 
> کلیات امر برای سایرین قابل تعمیم است
> این مورد رو باید کارشناسان خبره و کاربلدی مثل شما تحلیل و تفسیر بفرمایند 
> 
> با احترام


من شوخی کردم قصد بی احترامی یا چیز خاصی نداشتم شاید به دل گرفته باشین ولی اگه ناراحت شدین معذرت میخوام
انتظار نداشتم با با شوخیم ناراحت بشین

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوستان فراموش نکنید شماباافراد درمنطقه رقابت میکنید...تعداد زیادی ازاون درسخونا تومناطق 1 و 2هستن...3ک مظلومه سطحش پایینه...

----------


## Serat

> دوست گلم ایشون باحرفاشون سعی کردن ب بقیه روحیه واگاهی بدن..نمیدونم شماچندبارکنکور دادی انشاا بیشتراز ی بار نداده باشی وحتی پشت کنکورنباشی...اما ایشون کاملا درست میگن...من دوستی دارم از93پشت کنکوره تازه 96شد 10هزار اصلا نمیخونه...این یعنی شمالانم دست بجنبانی عمومی بالا تخصصی معقول بزنی هیچی نشی عوضش پشت کنکوری موفق خواهی بود..ن کسی ک بهش بگند توپارسال شدی 20هزار 30هزار پس نمون برو....بخدا قصد توهین ندارم ولی هیچوقت کسیو تمسخر نکن...سرت میاد


منم دیدم دارن روحیه میدن منم خواستم به خودشون روحیه بدم خخخ
حرف شمام متین ولی خداوکیلی چقدر جدی گرفتین شوخیمو

----------


## hamed_habibi

شماعزیزی بازم منوببخش...


> منم دیدم دارن روحیه میدن منم خواستم به خودشون روحیه بدم خخخ
> حرف شمام متین ولی خداوکیلی چقدر جدی گرفتین شوخیمو

----------


## Serat

> شماعزیزی بازم منوببخش...


تاج سری آقا حامد انشالله همیشه موفق باشی

----------


## saj8jad

> من شوخی کردم قصد بی احترامی یا چیز خاصی نداشتم شاید به دل گرفته باشین ولی اگه ناراحت شدین معذرت میخوام
> انتظار نداشتم با با شوخیم ناراحت بشین


خخخ کاملا قابل پیش بینی  :Yahoo (4): 
نقل قولت با اینکه همراه با لحن شوخ طبعی و مزاح گونه به انضمام شکلک بود در نگاه اول به نظر جزئی کنایی و تا حدودی تمسخر آمیز میرسید
ولی خب میدونستم قصدت صرفا شوخیه  :Yahoo (1):  خصوصا وقتی در مورد جام جهانی پرسیدی خخخ  :Yahoo (4): 
منم از فرصت پیش اومده استفاده کردم و با تریپ کاملا رسمی همراه با کلمات قلنبه سلنبه کامنتت رو نقل قول کردم ببینم واکنشت چیه؟!  :Yahoo (4): 
خیر عزیزم من ناراحت نشدم  :Yahoo (1):  ، البته که حق با شماست خیلی دیگه روغنش رو زیاد کردم  :Yahoo (76): 
به هر حال موفق باشی  :Y (518):

----------


## amin1441

> خود دکترخدایی اون روز مصاحبه کرد گفت این افزایش تاثیری نخواهد داشت طبق تجربه بنده...درمورد سطح سوالاتم گفتن عین 96خواهد بود...کنکوری روتین


خدایی این خدایی یه روده راست تو شیکمش نیست! طبق استدلال استقرایی کنکورایی که تو سال های فرد برگزار میشن به نسبت سخت ترن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> خدایی این خدایی یه روده راست تو شیکمش نیست! طبق استدلال استقرایی کنکورایی که تو سال های فرد برگزار میشن به نسبت سخت ترن


*داداش تو زیاد ریاضی خوندی قاط زدی  خخخ
*

----------


## ali.rainy

> منطقه سه ک کیفیت داوطلبا تکون  نمیخوره.ازبس همه ضعیفند...1 خیلی مکشل ایجاد میشه...


رو چه حسابی اینجوری می گی؟

----------


## ali.rainy

رو چه حسابی می گین منطقه 3 ضعیفن
با چه معیاری
چرا اینجوری می گی؟آماری داری؟
یا نه فقط برداشت خودت این هست؟

----------


## Serat

> خخخ کاملا قابل پیش بینی 
> نقل قولت با اینکه همراه با لحن شوخ طبعی و مزاح گونه به انضمام شکلک بود در نگاه اول به نظر جزئی کنایی و تا حدودی تمسخر آمیز میرسید
> ولی خب میدونستم قصدت صرفا شوخیه  خصوصا وقتی در مورد جام جهانی پرسیدی خخخ 
> منم از فرصت پیش اومده استفاده کردم و با تریپ کاملا رسمی همراه با کلمات قلنبه سلنبه کامنتت رو نقل قول کردم ببینم واکنشت چیه؟! 
> خیر عزیزم من ناراحت نشدم  ، البته که حق با شماست خیلی دیگه روغنش رو زیاد کردم 
> به هر حال موفق باشی


فدایت داداش شمام موفق باشی  :Yahoo (81): 
ولی خداوکیلی جام جهانی هم بی تاثیر نیست بازی ها افتاده تو خرداد آخرای اردیبهشت هم ماه رمضان شروع میشه سختیای خودشو داره واسه درس خوندن
از اون جالبت تر بازی ها ایران یک هفته قبل کنکوره (ایران-اسپانیا) یکیشم سه روز قبل کنکور یعنی روزه چاپ کارت ورود به جلسه (ایران-پرتغال)
حالا بازی با مراکش بود یه چیزی  :Yahoo (4):  ولی دوتا بازی حساس افتاده البته این برای پسرا شابع تره

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> رو چه حسابی می گین منطقه 3 ضعیفن
> با چه معیاری
> چرا اینجوری می گی؟آماری داری؟
> یا نه فقط برداشت خودت این هست؟


% هایه زده شه برا رتبه . شما برید تو سایت کانون مثلا رتبه 500 منطقه یک رو با 500 منطقه 3 مقایسه کنید. 900 منطه 1 تو کشوری میشه حدود 3000 کشوری. ولی900 منطه 3 میشه حدود 7000

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش گلم منطقه سه شامل بچه هایی هست که از روستا ومناطق حاشیه نشین شهرا ومدارس سطح پایین هستند....شما بارتبه 1000منطقه دو توکنکور 96 اگه منطقه سه بودی میشدی زیر300...منطقه سه ی جاهایی از سهمیه اثیارم سطح علمیش پایینتره...وخب خیلیا میگن بهترین منطقه کنکوره رقابت وفاصله بین بچه ها اونقدرا شدید نیست...شما ف کن یکی ساکن اهواز باشه منطقه 2 رتبه ش بشه 950یکی دیگه باهمون تراز درصد منطقه سه باشه ساکن کرج رتبه ش بشه 300 نفر دوم میتونه پزشکی شهرتهران دندون هر دانشگاهی بخونه.........از طرفی زیر هزار شدن تومنطقه سه راحت تره.و...اما باید بدونی طرفیتا ب نسبت 2کمتر از 1بیشتره....



> رو چه حسابی می گین منطقه 3 ضعیفن
> با چه معیاری
> چرا اینجوری می گی؟آماری داری؟
> یا نه فقط برداشت خودت این هست؟

----------

